

Clappr: Subjectively compare video with different bitrates, codecs - flavioribeiro
https://github.com/lucasmundim/clappr-video-comparator

======
TD-Linux
This attempts to load a flash player based comparison tool it seems. Also,
does this only work with locally supported codecs?

~~~
flavioribeiro
hey, it should play all formats supported by Clappr:
[http://clappr.io](http://clappr.io)

